# Camping with kids - Be responsible



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

I went on a week-end July 4th camping trip that once again reminded me that common sense isn't so common anymore.

The story:
I'm usually a primitive-site only tent camper, but I was invited me to join some friends camping at a commercial campsite, (semi-primitive nature sites, but commercial amenities on the campgounds), for the long July 4th week-end.

The campgrounds was filled-to-capacity and we had camping families with kids in the sites around us, and from their appearance, (their site set-up and camping gear), they were not brand-new campers. I love camping with kids and think it's a wonderful experience for them so this should have been an enjoyable situation.

But...
On 2 sites, one adjacent, and one a couple sites away, the adult campers just watched and let their kids to run and play in, through, and around their campsite - bare-footed, and I don't mean just in what open area was around their camp site, I mean IN the site - all around the fire-ring and camp kitchen, and play tag using the fire-ring, picnic table, and tents as obstacles to dodge around.

The final straw:
On the evening of July Forth, well after dark - the site right next to us dimmed their camp lanterns to near complete darkness and then let the kids run through camp waving those magnesium sparkler rods that all kids love. WOW - how dangerous was that!

I didn't see any rushed trips out of the campgrounds or ambulance calls, so there didn't appear to be any accidents or injuries - luckily for them. I wonder how many little melt-holes they found in their tents from those flying sparkler sparks.

I frequently go camping with kids and think it is one of the best experiences you can give them. But come-on folks - use your head, there are a lot of natural and man-made hazards in a camp site, and to allow kids unsupervised free-run like these examples is just plain irresponsible!

Not trying to be promotional with the link below, because I'm not trying to sell you anything ... but -

Maybe even us experienced campers could use a reminder once in a while, check out these basic *"Camping with Kids Guides and Safety Rules"* to make sure you aren't courting disaster without knowing it.

Gus


----------



## woodster (May 25, 2011)

These are the times that we live in. Parents not taking responsibility or any dicipline for their childrens actions. And if you did dicipline or correct children that were not part of your group, you would be held in contemp of being politically incorrect!

I belong to a target range and instruct range commands and continually have to correct members on gun safety and at times it's as though I'm invading their first amendment rights! This is a me generation!

I live in a senior area and have the reputation of being a 'right-wing, Christian, gun toting, wacko.' And you know what? I like it this way! No one is going to rob or ivade a gun wacko's house!


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

I don't disagree with your point, but.... My point wasn't so much the state of parental child-rearing responsibility these days, but to allowing obviously potentially dangerous behavior in a camping environment.

I would compare it to parents sitting on the porch watching their 3-year old play in traffic. All kids need to play, but not in the street. They may do it when a parent can't see, but it's a different matter for a parent to just watch it happen.

Gus


----------



## bruiseviolet (Jul 13, 2011)

I agree with you. I am thankful we aren't one of those families. My parents were strict with us around the camp fire and we are with out kids too. When they are at the campfire they HAVE to sit down in their seats (and we have a 2, 4 and 11 year old- so we've been through it with the little toddler ages). For the younger kids (aka our 2 year old) if she doesn't sit in her camp chair- we simply switch her over to the stroller where she can be strapped in. 

We also have a rule that if kids get up to walk somewhere- they have to walk BEHIND the chairs sitting around the fire- they are not allowed to walk between the chairs and the firepit. 

Sure it can stink at first- especially with young kids- because some nights it feels like you have to constantly remind them of what they can and cannot do around the fire and give some redirection- but in the long run- it is very much worth it.

My grandfather was a firefighter and captain- (as were uncles of mine) so we were always brought up to be super extra careful with fires and with things that can burn etc... My father also was not using his brain one day when I was little, and was burning some junk in our backyard- and somehow there was an explosion and he burnt his hand and arm with 3rd degree burns. He would have burnt both of his legs even worse- had he not been wearing a pair of army pants which protected them. His burns were so severe he was in the burn center and my mom couldn't handle changing the bandages- so I changed his bandages- and listened to my grown father screaming and crying in pain each time they had to be changed (and my dad is one of those men who NEVER cry). 

So that has left a huge impression in my brain- to the point I don't even like removing pans from the oven. (I still do it- but don't like it.). So we are very careful about fires in our family. 

Even if my kids weren't near a tent, I wouldn't let them run around with sparklers. LOL
I think too many people just don't pay attention and don't think anything bad will happen to them. They also think, "well we arent breaking glass at our campsite- whats the harm if the kids run barefoot"- not realizing that you have to be mindful of your childrens safety- because often times others aren't and haven't been mindful of the safety of other people.


----------



## hideout (Feb 12, 2011)

my papy would of tanned my hide,even if we were camping,my papy would not stand for us kids,making a problem to him or other campers.:smack-head:


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

That is a good man. That's what some kids needs these days. Too many liberals out there with spanking kids is bad. It worked for 98% of kids growing up in the from 1700's to 1980's and 90's. I bet George Washington and Ben Franklin were spanked and look what good they did.:whipyobut:


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

But as a kid - did the thought of a spanking really deter you - did it just make you try harder to not get caught - _like me_ LOL

Gus


----------



## JoeS (Jun 1, 2011)

I weight the risk to reward when I thought about dis obeying my parents. Plus not to mention that 2x4 carved into a paddle since my ass broke all the wooden spoons in the house.


----------



## Gus (Mar 30, 2011)

Sometimes I might have wished for a wooden paddle. My mother used switches! Those things could really sting!

My spankings, as a kid, were never _beatings_, they were spankings, and every kid I knew got them too. hmm... maybe I hung around with the wrong kids... LOL

*Gus*
"Of course I trust my political representatives ... just not with my liberties or my wallet" :Camping with Gus


----------

